# Soil Analysis, now what??



## Reese_Dogg (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello everyone. Thanks for taking the time to check out my thread. I am new to a 13 acre parcel that is sporadically growing 'stuff.' By that I mean weeds, grass, and anything in between. I realize there will be a handful of programs that I need to consider, pesticide, herbicide, seeding, etc but I thought I would start with the soil analysis. I send off 7 samples and the results are all attached. Now, being a novice I am really hoping to get you all's expert opinion on what I should do to create the best possible soil for growing Kentucky Blue Grass. I live in southern Minnesota so gearing up for winter as I type. That being said, we have a nice couple of weeks that if an application of something would be of value this fall yet I could certainly do so. Other than that, not sure what I can add, other than a HUGE THANK YOU! More to come in later threads with photos of what I have so far growing and certainly more requests for expert opinion!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

13 acres is a lot of land. Trying to address it all will be expensive. What are your goals/budget?

There are only 2 soil results in the image, S Side and Goats. Looking at them, the S Side can use phosphorous and doing it now could get going in the right direction. Check the Soil Remediation Guide for details of products you can use. Check your local coop for cheaper bulk options.


----------



## Reese_Dogg (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the response. My goals are simple, in that I want to maximize my efforts. I could throw thousands into 'fertilizer' that still wont create the best possible growing situation. I have about 5 acres that I would really like to make a show piece. If I can do that for $1k a year then great. If its a diminishing investment so be it, meaning, if it take 5k the first year, 4k the second and after 3 years or so would be looking at 1k a year, then so be it. In my eyes, it about seeing progress. I apologize for the photo not showing all the results. I am attaching them now for reference. It amazes me how different they are from one side of the yard to the next.

Then, in response to the 'P' need, is fall the right time in MN or should that be added in Spring? Also, to start killing off weeds in general, would a fall application of Curtail help my spring start up? And can I overseed with the Curtail or wait with one or the other?

Thanks again!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need P for a few applications in the fall/spring/summer. As long as the grass is growing, then you are ok to apply. pH is towards the high side which is normal to some parts of MN. I would use Ammonium Sulfate for nitrogen and FAS for color.

In regards to weeds, check the Cool Season Guide for general lawn practices and approaches.


----------

